# Bernstein Conducts Bernstein, various box sets



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm thinking of purchasing a Bernstein Conducts Bernstein box, and I'd be interested in some feedback from those familiar with the recordings.

There's the Original Jacket Collection 10 disc box. Seems like a great deal for 25 dollars.
http://www.amazon.com/Original-Jack...keywords=bernstein+original+jacket+collection









A more recent 7 disc box of the CBS recordings with supposedly improved sound. Although this set doesn't include the early mono recordings available in the Jacket set.
http://www.amazon.com/Leonard-Bernstein-Conducts/dp/B0056K4VEK/ref=cm_rdp_product









Then there's the DG box set.
http://www.amazon.com/Bernstein-Conducts-L/dp/B00006L76Y/ref=pd_sim_sbs_m_5









The consensus is that the CBS performances are superior, but I prefer the male narrator on the DG Kaddish Symphony.

If the sonics are decent on the Jacket Collection, it seems like the way to go. This set also includes a booklet, which I'm sure is absent from the most recent cheap Sony box, which is actually more expensive than the 10 disc box. Anybody own any of these boxes?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The nearest I've got is having most of the above DG box on individual discs plus the whole of Candide on another 2-disc set (Candide in its entirety was included in an earlier 12-disc edition of his DG years which is no longer available) - it's curious that the only Sony/CBS recordings I have are of Lenny conducting the works of others. 

The DG recordings are later than the others so the sound is probably clearer in most cases but the CBS/Sony recordings have legendary/iconic status and presumably are exclusively from his time in New York. I have to say that the Original Sleeve collection looks to be your best shot as it's more extensive than the Sony box and excellent value especially with the attractive packaging, although I gather there are no texts included. In addition to whatever set you choose I would add the DG Candide and the Carreras/Te Kanawa WSS (whatever arguments there are about using opera stars over Broadway actor/singers it's pretty much swings and roundabouts) if you haven't got them already.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks! Judging by the flood of responses here, I suppose Bernstein's music isn't listened to all that much. Anyway, I'll probably pick up the original jacket collection. I didn't want to spend too much money buying two boxes, so I found a used DG 2 disc set of the symphonies, and the serenade for 2 dollars!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

starthrower said:


> Thanks! Judging by the flood of responses here, I suppose Bernstein's music isn't listened to all that much. Anyway, I'll probably pick up the original jacket collection. I didn't want to spend too much money buying two boxes, so I found a used DG 2 disc set of the symphonies, and the serenade for 2 dollars!


You're welcome - sorry I couldn't be of more assistance. However, I'll be interested to hear what you have to say about your CBS-era box set once you've tucked into it.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I've already listened to the original 1950 recording of Age Of Anxiety on YouTube, and I think it's a great piece. I'm looking forward to the re-recording on DG made 30 years later with the same pianist.

The original is only available on the jacket collection. The later Sony box has the 60s recording with Entremont on piano.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm a huge fan of Lenny and his music. I have all of the above recordings. Sound is fine on the original jacket collection recordings. I prefer the Columbia/CBS/Sony 60's recordings myself to the later DG ones.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

starthrower said:


> The original is only available on the jacket collection.


You can actually get the original on the Bernstein Century Recording (although I now see it's only available 2nd hand).

http://www.amazon.com/Bernstein-Sym...81759614&sr=1-3&keywords=bernstein+symphony+2


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I ended up going for the original jacket collection. A great deal for 25 bucks!


----------

